# è una miccia che spesso si accende in ufficio



## u_n_i_q_u_e

Ciao tutti/tutte,

Questo è il mio tentivo:

_"C'est un étincelle qui s'allume souvent en bureau."_

Si tratta delle scappetelle. Non sono sicura come posso tradurre l'idea di una "miccia che si accende", per spiegare l'idea di una scappatella (adulterio).

(anche se qualcuno sa come esprimere quest'idea in inglese, forse mi aiuta un po' per capirlo in francese!)

Grazie Mille


----------



## underhouse

Forse in italiano potresti usare la metafora di una molla che scatta:

_E' una molla che scatta spesso in ufficio._


----------



## Necsus

No, _étincelle _è _scintilla_. Quindi direi "è una scintilla che scocca spesso in ufficio/sul posto di lavoro".


----------



## underhouse

Necsus said:


> No, _étincelle _è _scintilla_. Quindi direi "è una scintilla che scocca spesso in ufficio/sul posto di lavoro".


 
Hai ragione, Necsus. Non mi sono preoccupato di andare a vedere il significato di _étincelle _e con miccia non mi veniva in mente niente!


----------



## Corsicum

On parle aussi souvent de flamme :
_C'est une flamme qui souvent s’attise sur le lieu de travail_


----------



## u_n_i_q_u_e

Grazie mille Corsicum! En fait je cherchais de le traduire italien à français, alors j'ai compris la phrase, mais je savais pas s'il y existait une phrase similaire en français (désolé que je n'était pas assez clair!  )

Merci beaucoup à tous!


----------

